# Fender bender,,, Insurance query



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

So I got into a fender bender while on the way to pick up a passenger. Minor damage to my front bumper (mostly cosmetic I'm not too worried about it). Even less damage to other driver's bumper (or course she was a nutjob (just my luck) so I'm fearing she will try to make an outrageous claim (she mentioned "whiplash"...lol yea right)). When speaking to Geico today they mentioned that because I didn't have a passenger in the vehicle they may still cover the damages to the other vehicle/driver. Will have to wait and see. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

No one needs to know you were logged in. You're just a poor guy with Geico. Never mention Super to your insurance. Check another carrier and switch, its probably lower.

If Super finds out you were in an accident when you were logged in they will toss you.


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

I already spilled the beans to Geico. Waiting to hear back from them. They did say the fact that I didn't actually have a passenger in the vehicle means there is a better chance they will still cover it but I'm not exactly feeling optimistic. I suppose I could have lied to them but then I'd be looking at fraud so I don't see what else I could have said. If it means my Ubering days are over so be it.


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

Just heard back from Geico. No coverage...FML

I guess I'll have to wait and see what the other driver is claiming for damages before I decide whether notifying Super and asking about their coverage is worth doing.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Your insurance days might be over too. They will attempt to drop you since you didn't tell them you were doing TNC work in a state that does not offer TNC gap coverage. You can let them know you will stop doing TNC work and they will ask for documentation stating that. In MA people are put in the state insurance pool, which is the most expensive since you are now blacklisted and having insurance is a law in MA.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Super doesn't cover anything and if you let them know you were in an accident you will be deactivated. Just pay cash, learn and spread the word.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Please keep us informed. I searched the topic but never found an at fault claim info. Accidents happen but the uber risk is scary. Good luck and thanks for info.


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

Super doesn't cover anything? Why is there an option to report accidents in the app then? Sure you're not just talking outcha ars here?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

MaineUberer said:


> So I got into a fender bender while on the way to pick up a passenger. Minor damage to my front bumper (mostly cosmetic I'm not too worried about it). Even less damage to other driver's bumper (or course she was a nutjob (just my luck) so I'm fearing she will try to make an outrageous claim (she mentioned "whiplash"...lol yea right)). When speaking to Geico today they mentioned that because I didn't have a passenger in the vehicle they may still cover the damages to the other vehicle/driver. Will have to wait and see. Anyone have any experience with this?


You should be covered by Uber's insurance. I had a similar incident, turned it over to Uber, and they handled everything without cost to me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Once again, if you're driving Uber without first procuring a commercial livery policy, you're on a fool's errand. I wish I could get more people to understand that driving Uber is a total ****job when it comes to insurance...or lack, thereof.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm no expert, but from what I have read here, Uber's insurance will cover the damage/injuries to the other party if you are at fault in an accident enroute to pick up a pax. No coverage for you or your car. Uber may require a denial of claim from your insurer. I suggest you search the insurance forum here for similar situations. Good luck.

Edit: coverage for your car with $1000 deductible, provided you carry your own collision.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm no expert, but from what I have read here, Uber's insurance will cover the damage/injuries to the other party if you are at fault in an accident enroute to pick up a pax. No coverage for you or your car. Uber may require a denial of claim from your insurer. I suggest you search the insurance forum here for similar situations. Good luck.


Not quite. If you have full coverage on your car, the Uber coverage will also be full coverage, subject to a deductible.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> Not quite. If you have full coverage on your car, the Uber coverage will also be full coverage, subject to a deductible.


Sorry, messed up on that part; $1000 deductible for Uber's matching collision coverage up to $50K if you have it on your personal policy, right? In this particular case, it doesn't sound like the OP will be availing himself of that option.
Thanks for catching my error.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You were in Period Two, which, as a rule, means that the James River policy that Uber provides responds. You will have to check with Uber in Maine to be sure. In most places, James River responds in Periods Two and Three (en route to assigned passenger and hauling assigned passenger with application on and logged in). In some places, only when compelled by State or Local Law to do so, James River will respond in Period One, The Gap, when you are logged on, application ON but not yet assigned a passenger. In most places, James River does not respond in Period One, The Gap.

In states where it is available, a TNC/Rideshare endorsement or policy (depending on the state or jurisdiction), among other things, covers Period One, The Gap. G.E.I.CO does not offer TNC endorsements or policies in Maine, to my knowledge.

Other posters to various boards have stated that USAA and Allstate are offering TNC/Rideshare endorsements or policies nationwide, but I have not verified that. You could check with one of those carriers in Maine, assuming that they are admitted in Maine.

G.E.I.CO has dropped or non-renewed policyholders in other states when they learned that the policyholder was doing TNC work. This happened in states where G.E.I.CO did not offer TNC endorsements as well as in states where it did, but the policyholder in question had not purchased one. Thus, G.E.I.CO might drop or non-renew you.

Sadly, for you, you are learning one of the problems with playing taxi driver with a private car and no licences. In most places, taxicabs carry a commercial policy with higher than normal liability limits. These policies are expensive, in most places (D.C. is an exception, but it is too long to discuss, here), due to the nature of the business of hauling people for compensation. The TNCs put the onus, costs and problems on the driver. If they lose a driver here or there, it is no big deal to them, they will onboard three more in his place. You take all the risk, the TNCs just collect the money.

Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Like I said you're probably screwed with Geigo, deactivated when they find out you were in an accident and then their high deductible and not fully covered in Period 2 compared with 3. My friend was hit by a driver with a pax, I will report on the insurance thread what happens but I don't think she is going through them.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> Just heard back from Geico. No coverage...FML
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait and see what the other driver is claiming for damages before I decide whether notifying Super and asking about their coverage is worth doing.


Sorry for you. Hope things work out. Not to try and find a Brightside in what otherwise is probably a bummer... At least it was not something serious.

They just had a 18 year who is getting sentencing for speeding and causing an accident in which the other driver was paralyzed and two other seriously injured. Not only does that kid have jail time ahead, but he may have some insurance coverage. Imagine if someone was seriously hurt and you found out you had no coverage?

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> Just heard back from Geico. No coverage...FML
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait and see what the other driver is claiming for damages before I decide whether notifying Super and asking about their coverage is worth doing.


Dude, when you have a request or pax, you file with Uber, not your personal insurance. They are the primary. The liability has no deductible. If you have collision personally, you do also with Uber with $1,000 deductible. Sure, Uber may drop you. I have no idea. But hiding the accident could bite you big time if you lose coverage. I don't know if there is a time window, you should look into it at least.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Super doesn't cover anything and if you let them know you were in an accident you will be deactivated. Just pay cash, learn and spread the word.


Completely false and fabricated. In fact, I can't find a single incident when they refused to cover as advertised.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In most places, James River does not respond in Period One, The Gap.


False. Had this been in period one, James River would pay out in this situation in every state.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> False. Had this been in period one, James River would pay out in this situation in every state.


False. Why do you think that people call Period One "The Gap"?

.......or does that refer to UberX drivers who run a clothing store out of their trunk?

...........and when did you become an expert on the insurance situation in "evry state". You know little enough about it in your own state. How do you know so much about it in other states?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> False. Why do you think that people call Period One "The Gap"?
> 
> .......or does that refer to UberX drivers who run a clothing store out of their trunk?
> 
> ...........and when did you become an expert on the insurance situation in "evry state". You know little enough about it in your own state. How do you know so much about it in other states?


You'll notice I said in this situation had it been period 1. His insurance won't pay out so James River secondary insurance kicks in. It's not hard to understand what _at least this much coverage in all US states means_. You should read it and help out by not spreading insurance rumors.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

...........and as you admitted, it is only secondary coverage from James River. James River's policy does not respond when there is a collision in Period One, unless state law compels it to (California?). The driver must submit the claim to his insurer, who denies it, then he submits it to James River. The James River policy responds only after another policy will not. There is a difference between a secondary response and a primary.

Further, to read what other posters here post, even in Periods Two and Three, James River balks at responding. To read what other posters here have posted, James River tells the driver to submit the claim to his personal insurer and get his denial. That is not primary coverage, assuming that the statements of more than one poster are true.

I never saw that diagram before.......either that or I blew over it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't bother with him, he is relying on a friend who is an insurance agent, and has absolutely nothing in writing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Don't bother with him, he is relying on a friend who is an insurance agent, and has absolutely nothing in writing.


I was willing to cut him a break, at first. He said that there was some official word, that the agent would forward it to him and that he would post it. I understood that it might take his agent a little time to get it to him. Thus, I was willing to "suspend disbelief". What gave further credence to his assertions were statements by several posters on other topics that stated that other insurance companies had a similar position. What set his statements apart from the others was his claim that he had "official word" and that he would produce it. There was a gap of more than ten days, I forget the exact number, now, as it is another topic, from the time that he posted last to that topic to the time that he recently posted to that topic.

The other thing about which I wonder is hoe does Uber and/or James River define "applicable insurance"? That is key. Then, there is the "when necessary" part. How does Uber and/or James River define that? When the law requires it?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was willing to cut him a break, at first. He said that there was some official word, that the agent would forward it to him and that he would post it. I understood that it might take his agent a little time to get it to him. Thus, I was willing to "suspend disbelief". What gave further credence to his assertions were statements by several posters on other topics that stated that other insurance companies had a similar position. What set his statements apart from the others was his claim that he had "official word" and that he would produce it. There was a gap of more than ten days, I forget the exact number, now, as it is another topic, from the time that he posted last to that topic to the time that he recently posted to that topic.
> 
> The other thing about which I wonder is hoe does Uber and/or James River define "applicable insurance"? That is key. Then, there is the "when necessary" part. How does Uber and/or James River define that? When the law requires it?


Bottom line is unless you live in what looks like OH and NC you are going to be screwed unless you have the new TNC Gap coverage. This guy is clueless and in denial, drinking the Super Kool Aid. Sad. Google it yourself for your market. If you have the TNC gap coverage you go through your insurance first. If you don't have the TNC Gap coverage you're most likely screwed since you're dealing with your insurance and Super's.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Bottom line is unless you live in what looks like OH and NC you are going to be screwed unless you have the new TNC Gap coverage.
> 
> If you have the TNC gap coverage you go through your insurance first.
> 
> If you don't have the TNC Gap coverage you're most likely screwed since you're dealing with your insurance and Super's.


What I am gleaning from your quoted post is that Ohio and North Carolina require that the TNCs provide primary coverage for Period One. I am aware that G.E.I.CO offers a TNC endorsement or policy in Ohio, but I do not know the nature of it or what it covers or excludes.

I have the Erie policy in the District of Columbia. As I read it, the following apply:

1. When not logged on to a TNC platform, and not carrying any passengers for compensation, but using the vehicle for personal purposes, Erie's coverage is primary up to the 100/300/100 limits (D.C. minimums are 25/50/10). The same applies to the full coverage, less a five hundred dollar deductible, up to the Actual Cash Value of the vehicle.

2. When logged on to a TNC platform or carrying passengers for compensation, Erie will provide secondary coverage both for liability and full coverage, up to policy limits, less deductible up to Actual Cash Value of vehicle. Thus, if I am involved in an at-fault collision where one individual is injured, in, say, Period Two, and there is a $1,1 million judgement (PD and BI), James River pays the one million that is its policy limit, Erie pays the one-hundred thousand that is its policy limit in such a collision. James River would pay up to the Actual Cash Value of my vehicle. This would leave Erie off the hook on the vehicle, as the Actual Cash Value already would have been realised. This is how it is _*supposed*_ to work, as I understand it.

3. Erie acknowledges that I am using the vehicle for TNC work, puts a mileage limit on the vehicle (which, if exceeded is subject to additional premium in subsequent years) and will not base any decision to drop or non-renew on that fact.

As I understand what the guy is posting, if you are involved in an at-fault collision in Period One, you submit the claim to your insurance company, get your denial, submit it to James River, it will handle and pay it. After that, your best case scenario is that you get non-renewed. It goes downhill from there.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You're right about what the guy is posting, and that is wrong and incorrect. Also, unless you have a gap coverage option for a financed car, leased or owned, the insurance doesn't cover the full value of the car. I think they are making the gap option mandatory now, increasing the insurance premium. I also think it's around 80% value max paid for a totaled car. So if you have a 100K new car before it leaves the dealership and gets totaled in the dealership parking lot, they will pay up to 80K. You pay the 20K plus the financing of the 100K, unless you have that gap coverage then I don't think you pay the financing, just the 20K.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You're right about what the guy is posting, and that is wrong and incorrect. Also, unless you have a gap coverage option for a financed car, leased or owned, the insurance doesn't cover the full value of the car. I think they are making the gap option mandatory now, increasing the insurance premium. I also think it's around 80% value max paid for a totaled car. So if you have a 100K new car before it leaves the dealership and gets totaled in the dealership parking lot, they will pay up to 80K. You pay the 20K plus the financing of the 100K, unless you have that gap coverage then I don't think you pay the financing, just the 20K.


This.

I would also advise you to contact a personal injury firm that houses an accident benefits specialist. They'll offer you a free consultation where you can mine an authoritative vein for info. If you're in the GTA, check out the PIA group.I just did the same about a bogus lawsuit coming my way, as I posted about in another subforum here.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I had to switch over to Farmer's Insurance in my State because they endorse Ridesharing.


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

Update: So after I reported the accident to Uber they deactivated me about 24 hours later. They instructed me to fill out a document & sign it using docusign. They also requested I send in pics of my car. This was all done on my smartphone. I bought the accident report online for $15 and the info ended up being useful in filling out the document. Uber said they would review my acct for reactivation after I sent this in. It was frustrating because I had to send in the pics like 10 times before Uber acknowledged they'd been sent and stopped requesting I send them. When they finally got the pics, they reactivated me quickly. Still, I was deactivated for 3 or 4 days when it should have been only 1 because of this typical Uber Support fail. A few days later, a rep from James River Insurance called me and ended up asking a lot of questions about info I had already included in the document. They asked if I had the other drivers contact info (I didn't). They then said they will send me their info which I can provide to the other driver if she contacts me. Who knows, maybe she decided not to make a claim (damage was minimal). Still, it will be a bummer if she contacts Geico, is informed they aren't covering it and decides to take me to court.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> Update: So after I reported the accident to Uber they deactivated me about 24 hours later. They instructed me to fill out a document & sign it using docusign. They also requested I send in pics of my car. This was all done on my smartphone. I bought the accident report online for $15 and the info ended up being useful in filling out the document. Uber said they would review my acct for reactivation after I sent this in. It was frustrating because I had to send in the pics like 10 times before Uber acknowledged they'd been sent and stopped requesting I send them. When they finally got the pics, they reactivated me quickly. Still, I was deactivated for 3 or 4 days when it should have been only 1 because of this typical Uber Support fail. A few days later, a rep from James River Insurance called me and ended up asking a lot of questions about info I had already included in the document. They asked if I had the other drivers contact info (I didn't). They then said they will send me their info which I can provide to the other driver if she contacts me. Who knows, maybe she decided not to make a claim (damage was minimal). Still, it will be a bummer if she contacts Geico, is informed they aren't covering it and decides to take me to court.


$15 for an accident report? Uber gave one to me for free.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dpv said:


> $15 for an accident report? Uber gave one to me for free.


I believe some law enforcement entities charge for accident reports. If Uber or your insurance gets one either of them might
Pass it along to you. The OP didn't actually indicate who charged him for downloading the accident report.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The forms should be free to download and submit, there is probably a cost to get copy of a report that was already filed. In MA, you need to file three reports, your insurance, the local police where the accident happened and the DMV.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

dpv said:


> I had to switch over to Farmer's Insurance in my State because they endorse Ridesharing.


DPV, Check Farmer's policy and confirm (in writing) that they cover all 3 phases. My understanding is that they cover only phase 1. There are gaps in 2 and 3 and that will cause problems. I'm always concerned when an insurance adjuster says "you MAY be covered".


----------



## wilson tseng (Feb 12, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> You should be covered by Uber's insurance. I had a similar incident, turned it over to Uber, and they handled everything without cost to me.


i just had accident with uber rider on period 3. can you help me by let me know how u claim with uber insurance ???


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

wilson tseng said:


> i just had accident with uber rider on period 3. can you help me by let me know how u claim with uber insurance ???


If you have proper rideshare endorsed insurance, call your company first. If not, try calling Uber. Best of luck.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Never use your personal insurance for an accident when you're doing this unless you paid extra for the new TNC Gap coverage or you live in OH or NC, the only two states that have a Gap guarantee. Always contact Youber first and if you know the driving laws and you are definitely not at fault then contact their insurance. I never contact my insurance when it's not my fault. There are several posts on insurance dropping you for doing this work on a personal policy, the less your insurance knows the better.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

wilson tseng said:


> i just had accident with uber rider on period 3. can you help me by let me know how u claim with uber insurance ???


Contact them through the app. From memory, click on the trip, hit "report a problem," and then "report an accident."


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and as you admitted, it is only secondary coverage from James River. James River's policy does not respond when there is a collision in Period One, unless state law compels it to (California?). The driver must submit the claim to his insurer, who denies it, then he submits it to James River. The James River policy responds only after another policy will not. There is a difference between a secondary response and a primary.
> 
> Further, to read what other posters here post, even in Periods Two and Three, James River balks at responding. To read what other posters here have posted, James River tells the driver to submit the claim to his personal insurer and get his denial. That is not primary coverage, assuming that the statements of more than one poster are true.
> 
> I never saw that diagram before.......either that or I blew over it.


I have not seen anyone claim they were told to file with their own insurance by James River during periods 2 and 3. Do you have any actual links or quotes? I would find that very interesting and impactful.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> If you have proper rideshare endorsed insurance, call your company first. If not, try calling Uber. Best of luck.


Uhhh, god, no. Please, people, stop misinforming others and perpetuating these myths. At least read what insurance you have through Uber. for period 3.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> DPV, Check Farmer's policy and confirm (in writing) that they cover all 3 phases. My understanding is that they cover only phase 1. There are gaps in 2 and 3 and that will cause problems. I'm always concerned when an insurance adjuster says "you MAY be covered".


OK, please explain these gaps to us.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> After that, your best case scenario is that you get non-renewed. It goes downhill from there.


You mean worst case. We already have people on here who have been in accidents, told their insurance, and were not dropped.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

You may be best served by reading section 5 of the Uber policy. I was told by Uber management that if a driver didn't report to their own company, Uber may deny a claim. All I am sure about is insurance in Arizona and my clients are to call their company first.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What I am gleaning from your quoted post is that Ohio and North Carolina require that the TNCs provide primary coverage for Period One. I am aware that G.E.I.CO offers a TNC endorsement or policy in Ohio, but I do not know the nature of it or what it covers or excludes.
> 
> I have the Erie policy in the District of Columbia. As I read it, the following apply:
> 
> ...


Are you aware that James River owns Erie?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> You may be best served by reading section 5 of the Uber policy. I was told by Uber management that if a driver didn't report to their own company, Uber may deny a claim. All I am sure about is insurance in Arizona and my clients are to call their company first.


During period 1 in most states. During 2 and 3 there is no requirement to contact your own insurance.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Are you aware that James River owns Erie?


James River is a publically traded company. I think when you looked them up, you found an agency in Virginia that carries Erie Insurance. Not the same company.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> During period 1 in most states. During 2 and 3 there is no requirement to contact your own insurance.


Again, my clients have proper insurance and are FULLY COVERED. Other companies, like Farmers, only cover liability in phase 1 only (in Arizona). Every state is different.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> Again, my clients have proper insurance and are FULLY COVERED. Other companies, like Farmers, only cover liability in phase 1 only (in Arizona). Every state is different.


Again what? That was unrelated. You said you were told a driver had to file with their own insurance first and I replied "During period 1 in most states. During 2 and 3 there is no requirement to contact your own insurance."

Of course, I am referring to the requirements of James River and not a TNC policy. Are you referring to James River or a TNC policy?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> James River is a publically traded company. I think when you looked them up, you found an agency in Virginia that carries Erie Insurance. Not the same company.


No, I was referring to James River, who owns Erie. I learned this in financial news, not by looking up agents. JRVR on the NASDAQ exchange.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, I was referring to James River, who owns Erie. I learned this in financial news, not by looking up agents.


I'm referring to contacting your TNC policy first. I was told James River required it as well. Google James River Insurance (not agency) for more info.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike T said:


> I'm referring to contacting your TNC policy first. I was told James River required it as well. Google James River Insurance (not agency) for more info.


JRVR is the holding group that initially and still primarily owns James River Insurance.

So your contention that James River requires you to file with your own policy first, during periods 2 and 3, even though they are clearly stated as the primary, is just something you were "told?" That seems to be a pretty important statement and in conflict with any Uber driver insurance claim I have ever read about during periods 2 and 3. Have you heard of this actually happening?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I have not seen anyone claim they were told to file with their own insurance by James River during periods 2 and 3. Do you have any actual links or quotes? I would find that very interesting and impactful.


I would have to go looking through thousands of posts on these boards to find them, but I have read other posters who stated that James River told them to try their own carriers first. Some of those posters did mention that either they had a passenger in the car or that they were on their way to cover a request.



RamzFanz said:


> You mean worst case. We already have people on here who have been in accidents, told their insurance, and were not dropped.


..........and we have had posters on these boards state that they told their insurance companies and that the companies either dropped or non-renewed them. In fact, we have had posters on these boards state that they had not contacted their insurance companies for any reason and were dropped or non-renewed. When they contacted their insurance companies to ask for a reason, the company told them that they were driving for Uber, which was not allowed. More than a few posters stated that their companies dropped or non-renewed them when Virginia began requiring TNC vehicle registration with the Commonwealth, even for out-of-state vehicles. A Virginia resident stated that the had learned that the Commonwealth was posting all of the information or registrants to a data base accessible to all companies admitted in the Commonwealth of Virginia.

Here is the rub on the whole thing: If you are doing TNC work, you are driving more than the usual amount of miles. This increases the likelihood of a collision, or a loss. Anything that increases the likelihood of a loss is called a "hazard" in "Insurancese". Some companies will not insure certain hazards. Some will take the risk with a hazard, but for an increase in premium. Few will ignore a hazard, without a sound business reason. An example of a "sound business reason" might be to attract more policyholders which would lead to an increase in revenue as well as the spreading of the risk created by the hazard over more policyholders, thus diminishing the impact of the hazard (a component of Insurance 101: spreading the risk over more policyholders reduces the impact of any losses). At some point, though, the insurer will address the hazard in the form of increased premiums or something similar.



RamzFanz said:


> Are you aware that James River owns Erie?


You did mention that another topic, but I forget if it was previous or subsequent to the post that you quoted. I did thank you for the "heads up" as I was not aware of it, when you informed me of it. I did comment to your information on the topic, but I forget which topic it was, now.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Sadly, for you, you are learning one of the problems with playing taxi driver with a private car and no licences. In most places, taxicabs carry a commercial policy with higher than normal liability limits. These policies are expensive, in most places (D.C. is an exception, but it is too long to discuss, here), due to the nature of the business of hauling people for compensation. The TNCs put the onus, costs and problems on the driver. If they lose a driver here or there, it is no big deal to them, they will onboard three more in his place. You take all the risk, the TNCs just collect the money.
> 
> Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


Indeed


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I had 2 drivers on my channel (here in CT) put a claim on with JR and claims were paid minus $1000 ded. They did not have to call thier personal policy as per above but they did have to scan and send thier policy declaration to show full coverage. 

However this does not mean that there is not now a record of this wreck covered by JR floating in the insurance matrix accessed by the companies. We are waiting to hear from our guys come renewel time. 

Not disputing anything here just stating the facts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Cab rates are what they are for a reason.[/QUOTE
> Wow, someone actually knows the real reason why "for hire" rates are what they are and have been for many many many years.


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Mike T said:


> Again, my clients have proper insurance and are FULLY COVERED. Other companies, like Farmers, only cover liability in phase 1 only (in Arizona). Every state is different.


You are correct that many states have different laws. Here in Ohio, where our insurance agency is, Farmers Insurance does have the special ride share option that covers you in period 1, from when you are available to pick up a ride, until you accept a ride. Exactly what insurance you have on your car personally, or during ride share period one, is up to you. The minimum requirement is for liability insurance which may be covered during period one by the ride share company (it is in Ohio). You can also have collision and comprehensive insurance (and many other options), probably not covered by the ride share company, or during ride share period one from your personal insurance company, if they offer the special rideshare coverage. We strongly suggest that you verify what your rides share company covers in your state, what your personal insurance covers, and if you should to get special ride share insurance in your specific situation.


----------



## Soultrain (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry did not read all the posts. ...I stopped driving in December...deactivated 4 weeks later...had Geico commercial insurance for my uber car ....geico insurance for my personal car....Had to get official notification from Uber addressed to Geico ...to switch uber car to my personal policy.......why is anybody driving for uber ?.....I drove for 16 months made 6.40 per hour net net. Go get a real job


----------

